# Outcast Cobia Classic



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

The 24th annual Outcast Cobia Classic starts this Friday. The captains meeting is Thursday the 17th. I hope to see you there.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Not sure how much we'll be able to fish with all the charters, but we're signing up the bay boat!


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

i cant wait to fish it again this year!


----------



## mrmojo2136 (Feb 16, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

Can you guys update your website?? It's advertising the 2009 tournament!!


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'll try to make it!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Cobia Phobia*

We will be there!!!:thumbup:


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

See ya'll tonight!!


----------

